# DIY Bow Balancer



## Pbz13 (Jun 14, 2018)

Well done. Making one this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## SB80 (Feb 4, 2017)

Hmm. Never heard of a bow balancer. Does the attachment on the grip or the amount of tension on the straps affect the balance? 

I was messing around with slo mo video on my phone one day trying to see if I could watch arrow flight as it was leaving bow and was surprised at how well my bow just sits there at the shot without falling forward or back or side to side or twisting or torqueing. When watching pros shoot their target setups or hunting set ups it seems alot of them are push-pulling quite a bit, almost looks exaggerated, with alot of weight forward and I've always wondered what is considered best. For a bow to sit there and not hardly move or if it's more repeatable for it to be more drastic at the shot ?

Not that I'm a target shooter I've just always kinda wondered and this post is kinda in line with that


----------



## HARLEYFIVESEVEN (Nov 26, 2006)

I started reading about it and read how important it is to have your bow balanced. They sell one at Dead Center Archery for $279(not like this of course...LOL). I didn't want to spend that kind of money so I came up with this. It does the job and for a lot less money. To answer the question above ...it is free floating from a center point and therefore is very sensitive to weights and balance.


----------



## HARLEYFIVESEVEN (Nov 26, 2006)

Pbz13 said:


> Well done. Making one this weekend. Thanks!


Cool. Let me know how it goes. Harley


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Great idea that most overlook... Nice job and thanks for sharing


----------



## HARLEYFIVESEVEN (Nov 26, 2006)

Balanced a few more and working great !


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Any chance of getting a close up of PVC pipe hanger? 

Thanks
Allen


----------



## HARLEYFIVESEVEN (Nov 26, 2006)

Pictures of pipe hanger and rubber wrap.
View attachment 6529611


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

Great idea, i will be making one of these.


----------

